# 1967 Pontiac GTO Rebuild



## wizern23 (Jan 22, 2008)

i just bought a 1967 pontiac gto and its a piece of crap but ivr always wanted one. can anybody help me get i fixed. if you could tell me where i can order my parts from then i would be grateful. i saw it as a grate project and i just need a basic idea on how much i need to work on it


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,

Google any of these; opgi, year one, paddock parts, performance years, ames performance and the parts place. Ebay is also a good source. I've purchased from all of the above.

Edit, I just looked at your pictures and the front grill, rear tail panel and quarter badges are for a Tempest. You may want to verify your VIN number.


----------



## hov_67gto (Jan 19, 2008)

I am new at this also. I am also in the process of redoing my 67 GTO that I have owned for 10 years . During the last week and a half I have been calling all around trying to find the best body pannels out the besides original. I have narrowed it down to two places where I am going to order from and that is Origional Parts Group out of Califonia (Chevelle Parts, El Camino Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Restoration Parts) or goodmark (Goodmark Industries, Inc. - Auto Sheet Metal and Trim For Muscle Cars and Trucks of the 60's and 70's). If there is any other place that is worth a shot please let me know.

Josh


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum,

try  The Parts Place

They are 10 to 30 percent cheaper than everyone, I've price shopped them against Year-1, ames, PY, goodmark and OPGI.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve bought alot of stuff from the parts place, thay have excellent quality and fast shipping. Great people to deal with too. They also have alot of parts on e-bay for a discount. Good luck with your projects guys, and be sure to post some pics of your progress.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I buy alot from performance years 1-800-542-part

ask for stacey she really knows the parts.

good luck

kenny


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

hey wizen ur car isnt a gto its a lemans but its still cool


----------

